# Petersi's Custom Build



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

I just started building this tank a few days ago. Im kinda spoiled with this since my Dad owns a glass shop and any old glass big enough I stuff in my garage for this hobby . Well I started with a 7/16 piece of glass for the bottom. Which is really old stuff. They dont make that stuff anymore to my knowledge. I had a bunch of crap bronze layin around so I used it for the back and sides. The rest is 1/4 clear. The over all dimension are 39" wide, 22" deep, and 32in tall. I am doing this in the Euro style. And yes I did that arc free hand. More to come later. The orange machine is an edge polisher.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Pics didn't work.


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah i got that. I fixed it too.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice! Lucky to have a dad in the glass business... I would have a gazillion custom tanks if I were you... what are you waiting for? lol


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Shame on you ! ! !

Stealing from your own father 

Now get it finished before he finds out....

I always say the Bigger the Better


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah lol. He said any bigger and I get the electric bill.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

Petersi said:


> Yeah lol. He said any bigger and I get the electric bill.


romeo huh im not far from you! BTW peace festival was awesome this year! Want to build me a nice big tank like that?  Looks very good so far cant wait to see more. What are you going to keep in there?


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

I just order the track for the doors from

Woodworker's Hardware® - Kitchen Cabinet hardware, clamps, cabinet drawer slides, knobs, pulls, hinges, abrasives, adhesives, cabinet organizers.

Once it comes in and I put them on and I will post more pics. The tank will be done I just need to figure out what kind of background to do. Then I will be able to start building the insides.


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

Its been awhile since I needed to devote all my time to my Orgo chem and human anatomy classes. Well this is as far as I got. I got a section of my rock wall up and the false bottom down. Just need to let the rest of the walls cure and I will be ready to plant. I got a HO t5 and halogen spot light for this tank as well.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

looking good


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

I feel you, o chem is rough. Keep it up.


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

So its been awhile and I gave up on the rock wall. It just didn't look right to me. So instead I made a tree with epoxy and that blue foam stuff. I got the false bottom done. Im just waiting for the tree fern plaques to come in and then I will start planting. Got alot of really nice Broms from little frog farm. I got a bunch of the standard one but I got two different kinds that are huge. I will post more pics later.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

the stump looks real, great job!!!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Lookin good , cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

looks awesome... love the look of the tree stump and can not wait to see the finished project!!!


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

Background is up and I got some plants in it. I have Begonias to put in yet but they aren't ready to move. I think i need a few air plants.


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

I need to figure out how to put up nicer pics. The amount of memory for a pic is just too small.


----------



## gsuherp (Sep 11, 2008)

photo bucket man. Tank looks nice!


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

Just got 4 Red Glacts for this tank. Only one is visible at a time. To many hiding spots.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

ka-ka-ka-ka-ka YEEEAA! It's Dr. Rockso baby!

Very nice tank, lets see those red galacts. I still want to get some to go along with the yellows and oranges in my collection.


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

I will post some pics soon. Just got them yesterday and they are pretty timid still. I got them from saurian enterprises and they look great.


----------

